# T. Z. Aluminum Gun Case Never Used



## vdogs (Sep 22, 2007)

This case is airline approved, never used! $105.00 new! See pics on KSL 
http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=218&ad=28389901&cat=225


----------

